# Dewalt DW621 Problem



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a DW621 that's almost a year old. Its in a table and the main timber used is Aussie hardwood of various types.

When using it, I make sure the speed is right for the cutter and usually only take off a small amount at a time. 

Recently it has developed a problem. When running (the trigger lock is engaged,) sometimes the motor just cuts out. A couple of times when it has cut out, I had already finished the pass and the router was not under load. 

I am wondering what is the most likely cause of the problem. If its the bearings or brushes, which are not covered by warranty, I can probably get it fixed locally rather than having to send it to Dewalt for service.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If it just cuts out, the first thing that springs to mind is thermal overload. How long before it runs again.

How do you "lock" it. Maybe the lock is working loose?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Try blowing it out with some compressed air. Falling dust can get into the motor and cause it to retain heat which can trip the thermal overload. This is true for most routers. If you are cutting at anything below full speed you may need to run the motor at full speed between cuts so the fan can do it's job and cool the motor. At slower speeds the fan does not cool as well as it does at full speed.


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will try blowing it out, although I vacuum it very regularly. Interesting that this is a recent occurrence and didn't occur for the first 10 months of its life. 

All I have to do to restart it is to hit the trigger again and it starts immediately. 

AS far as locking it in the on position is concerned, its just a matter of holding the trigger and then using the lock button.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

You may have dust in the on/off switch.


----------



## TORB (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems like it is getting worse. 

Now, even under moderate load it is cutting out. :'(


----------

